# Any reports?



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Any one killed anything. Slow over here in East Texas. Hunted Saturday morn and evening. Off the stand early for youth football. Slept in and got on the stand at 8 Sunday and sat until 1 to see if they might have been moving midday.


----------



## Freight Mover (Feb 17, 2013)

Saw a ton of deer when driving in on Friday evening.
Did not see another deer until I was driving out on Sunday afternoon.

No one in camp got a deer either.

It's still early

Good luck


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

All reports I have heard have been slow. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

Saw lots of deer in Val verde county only one decent Mule deer buck came to the feeder. Bucks are still together. Mule deer still in velvet


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Had one doe that was very young come out last night. I was hoping that Mom would come out and give me a nice shot but over an hour at the feeder and no mom. I was fun watching the young one feed. Maybe this weekend. good luck.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

3StoogesFishing said:


> Had one doe that was very young come out last night. I was hoping that Mom would come out and give me a nice shot but over an hour at the feeder and no mom. I was fun watching the young one feed. Maybe this weekend. good luck.


Her mom could have been on a 'date', havn't heard of much buck movement only know of does taken so far, this next w/e things should be popping here in Hardin County, I have seen several road kills around my place so that in itself says the ruts starting....


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Had this big boy on the left come out Friday evening while hunting pigs (day before season started).
Sure wish it was rifle season.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I am looking for Polk County Rut to kick off maybe by the first of next week. I will be up in a tree some where looking for Mom or Dad. I eat what I can take so i do not care if Mom or dad comes by the tree. Good luck you all.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

3StoogesFishing said:


> I am looking for Polk County Rut to kick off maybe by the first of next week. I will be up in a tree some where looking for Mom or Dad. I eat what I can take so i do not care if Mom or dad comes by the tree. Good luck you all.


I agree. Next cool weather should see much better movement. Bachelor buck groups are breaking up and I'm finding scrapes in the usual spots.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*liberty county*

No deer yet where i'm at. Have had pictures of deer on the game cam during daylight but not while i'm in the stand. Had multiple groups of pigs come in. Shot one smaller one that ran off and couldn't find. Few other members had similar stories.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I shot a buck 37 times while he ate corn at feeder. He was 12 and 15/16 inches wide. Boy I wanted him to be just 1/4 inch wider.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Running doe on my place and bow hunting is hard right now.

If I was rifle hunting I'd be done lol.

TH


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Had this decent East TX 9 point start showing up but not much movement in daylight. I will be after him though. Hope he slips up.










Big porker


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Killed a Doe at 20yds yesterday morning 0745. Houston County outside of Crockett. 48 degrees out and beautiful, should of passed on her and see what else was up. Hunting trails no feeder, didn't want to miss a bow kill so I had to take her!!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

So last night I was sent up in my chair blind in some trees as the wind was not right for my tripod. I had just got set up and I hear something right behind me. I have about 6 windows off my blind and I look out the window to my right and I am face to face with a squirrel. I was for sure that he was coming in to the blind with me. However, he just ran back up the tree. No sooner had that happended, I look out and see a big raccoon coming to my feeder, Next a possum and then three squirrels. I was thinking, I was feeding the whole woods. At 6:05 PM I hear something coming through the woods and I see the deers legs first then his head sweet a nice 8 Point. I got my range finder and check 36 yards. I was thinking that if he comes out I will get a shot. As he came around he looked right at me and I see I have to let him walk as he was maybe 12 1/2 inside and very young. I hope that others let him walk as well. He will be a better deer in a few years. It was a good night hope to see him next year.


----------

